#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-11-22
<tritium> Good evening.
<nick125> So this is odd. Gnome keeps losing various applets on my panels..this time, it lost the window list, system tray and the power options menu.
<tritium> Hi, nick125.
<nick125> Hey tritium.
<tritium> How have you been?
<nick125> Not too bad. Recovering from first quarter of classes.
<tritium> Are you back home for Thanksgiving?
<nick125> I'm staying with my roommate. It's too expensive to fly around the holidays.
<tritium> It sure is.
<tritium> Well, just wanted to say hi.  Have a good night.
<nick125> I think it would've cost ~$500 for me to fly home.
<nick125> tritium: Night! Nice talking to you :)
<tritium> Yeah, that's a bit much.  Hope you're doing well!  Nice talking to you too!
<adcoma> hi!
<adcoma> i have a problem with d510mo...  with r8111dl network card, driver 8169.
<adcoma>  on occasion it works and sometimes not
<adcoma> http://amk1.wordpress.com/2009/06/09/realtek-8168-module-issue , This not work for me
<adcoma> help me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
<mneptok> adcoma: did you follow the instructions on downloading, compiling and inserting the correct kernel module, and blacklisting the incorrect module?
<adcoma> yes!!!!
<mneptok> does lsmod show the correct module loaded?
<adcoma> yes! but not work!
<nick125> Hmm..so it seems that every time I load Gnome, more and more applets are gone..
 * mneptok whispers "It's GNOME. All caps."
<mneptok> :)
<nick125> heh
<nick125> I'm afraid if I restart it again, the panel is just going to disappear :P
<nick125> I really wish there was a viable alternative to GNOME. KDE is just..I mean, they have some interesting ideas, but the polish from the distros just isn't there, LXDE is starting to get some attention, but at the moment, it seems to be a hodgepodge of different components, XFCE is nearly as bloated as GNOME without the features..
<mneptok> OpenBox
<nick125> That would require me to be not-as-lazy.
<mneptok> then your complaint is not really with window managers or desktop environments, but rather with your own sloth. ;)
<nick125> I want things to just work.
<mneptok> without you having to expend effort?
<mneptok> i'm guessing you've never had a long-term girlfriend. because that would disabuse you of that idea quickly. ;)
<nick125> It's not that I don't mind expending effort..
<mneptok> right. it's that you *do* mind expending effort. ;)
<nick125> Bah.
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<mneptok> :)
#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-11-25
<n0wje> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
<protonchris> n0wje: Same to you! :)
<tritium> Happy Thanksgiving!
<mneptok> oh the weather outside is frightful. but the fire is so delightful. and snow has closed the roads. Paseo, San Mateo, and Juan Tabo!
#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-11-26
<n0wje> it's a night to stay in and be warm by the fire.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-11-27
<protonchris> Good morning
<woowoo> morning
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-24
<chicagranculo> hola a todos ;)
<chicagranculo> como estan?
<chicagranculo> algun chico guapo q quiera conversar...
